# weinmann wheel/tire question



## consciouspilot (Feb 25, 2004)

I just picked an old English Roberts bike off the top of a dumpster and am trying to rehab this bike. It has Weinmann wheels, on the inside of the wheel it says 'Weinmann, Made in Belgium, 27x1 1/4. After cleaning and lubing the wheel, I attempted to put on Top touring 2000. When this would not even come close to fitting, ie. the tire could not be pulled over the rim, then I tried a few other types of tires that I have sitting around, all of which would not go on the rim. I even tried my superhuman strength and that would not work either. To my question,
Is it possible there is a different size/type of tire required for this specific rim or do I need to don the superman cape? Lastly, aside from the plastic tire levers, any other tool, or ideas that would help? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

It sounds like you're trying to put a 700C tire on your rim. A 27" rim has a bead seat diameter of 630 mm, while a 700C rim has a bead seat diameter of 622 mm.


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

Years ago I had some Weinmann rims on an old 27" steel Schwinn roadie. As I recall it was indeed tough to fit tires on those rims. You might try a Schwinn shop which still deals with older (late 70's/early 80's) Schwinn road models. The last tires I had before I got rid of that bike were some cheap Chinese tires from Wally World that I could coax onto those rims with 3 strong levers and much angst.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*to follow up on what Wim said,*

27-inch tires are still widely available, even though the rim size is largely obsolete. There are still lots of 27-inch wheels around, since it was the standard size for "10-speeds" in the British and US markets up into the 80's. Look at any of the usual on-line sellers, or just go to your LBS, who will almost certainly have some. The 700C's will NOT work, ever.

For lots of historical reasons, bike tire sizes can be very confusing. For example, there are at least FIVE different (incompatible) sizes designated "26 inch." Here's an article that explains much of it: http://www.sheldonbrown.com/tire-sizing.html


----------



## consciouspilot (Feb 25, 2004)

*thanks*

thanks for your help again on this great site. I was having trouble finding my cape so it was good to know I won't need it.


----------

